# Any good largescale events in florida?



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I see there are lot of events in the midwest and california but I was curious if anyone does any gatherings in the state of florida. I don't even care if I have to drive as far as Gainesville for a day, I just want to know if anyone holds any regular meets.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The Florida Garden Railway Society holds club meetings at different member's homes around the state. 

http://www.fgrs.org/fgrs.htm 

There was an all Garden Railroad Show at the Central Florida Fairgrounds a couple of years ago. I thought it was a great show, but it didn't happen last year for what ever reason. 

As far as Garden Railway Shows, the only one close is in Atlanta Ga. 

http://www.segrs.com/forms/segrs newsletter 11-12-08.pdf 

Randy


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

The FGRS has different divisions....the central division is centered around Orlando and surrounding area, the Tampa bay division is on the west coast of florida and the South west division is down around Ft. Myers...the web site will tell who is having the meetings and the gatherings will show previous meets with pictures....back in the 90's the national garden railway convention was held in Orlando....


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

If you are in the panhandle area of Florida, there is the Emerald Coast Garden Railroad Club. We meet the third Saturday of the month at the West Florida Railroad Museum. 

Also, on September 19 and 20 there is a train show at the Peanut Festival fairgrounds, just south of Dothan, AL on Highway 231. 

Bob C.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I still wish there was something in South-East florida, I know when it gets cooler out I am going to have a steamup + electric train meet at my house with a few people. I know of 2 live-steamer guys and a few electric guys in the area that will show up. 
My place is in Coconut Creek, FL (between West Palm Beach and Fort Lauderdale) 

My track: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Randy do you have a good picture of the Rock Island color on a F7 or E9.


Posted By rlvette on 01 Sep 2009 12:04 PM 

The Florida Garden Railway Society holds club meetings at different member's homes around the state. 

http://www.fgrs.org/fgrs.htm 

There was an all Garden Railroad Show at the Central Florida Fairgrounds a couple of years ago. I thought it was a great show, but it didn't happen last year for what ever reason. 

As far as Garden Railway Shows, the only one close is in Atlanta Ga. 

http://www.segrs.com/forms/segrs newsletter 11-12-08.pdf 

Randy


----------

